# Re purposing squirrel tails



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Thought I'd add this while thinking about it. For those of you that hunt squirrels, Mepps fishing lure company buys squirrel tails for their lure making process. go to mepps.com/programs/squirrel-tail/ for the details. Something to keep in mind for next years season :wave:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Good to know, thanks!!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

silver mepps in bright sunlight, gold mepps spinner in overcast conditions. Ive found this to be solid info over the years. I live in the land of large balled squirrels but consider them friends vs. meals for now...


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Like this one?


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

wouldn't let me show the pic...oh well :rofl:


----------

